# Outlook 2003 Attachments



## vdub1.8t (Dec 11, 2006)

For whatever random reason when I attach a file to a new e-mail it shows in the body of the e-mail instead of a in a new Attachement field under the subject. This is hard to describe but it you attach a file in Outlook 2003 you will see where the attachment is supposed to show; all of mine show in the body now. Thank you for your help!


----------



## vdub1.8t (Dec 11, 2006)

Bump - anyone?


----------



## Zoeytech (Feb 20, 2007)

Try changing your mail format to HTML. Should work.


----------



## vdub1.8t (Dec 11, 2006)

Zoeytech said:


> Try changing your mail format to HTML. Should work.


Worked great! Thank you for your help! ray:


----------



## nita88 (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoeytech, thanks so much. I've been having this problem for days now. It worked like a charm & best of all, it was EASY....


----------

